# Looking for some feedbacks



## Leandro (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi people,
I received a watercolors kit for Xmas so I started using it. 
I'm quite a beginner so I would like to receive some feedbacks.
Let me know what do you think.

p.s.: I know, the paper quality is wrong, I'm working on it..


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Dec 30, 2017)

They're good. I like them!


----------



## Leandro (Dec 31, 2017)

*Thanks, I appreciate*



JoBlueQuarter said:


> They're good. I like them!


glad about it!


----------



## jacqueline (Jul 30, 2017)

Leandro said:


> Hi people,
> I received a watercolors kit for Xmas so I started using it.
> I'm quite a beginner so I would like to receive some feedbacks.
> Let me know what do you think.
> ...


Nice use of colour, and interesting subjects well depicted. I think you are really going to enjoy the experience of using a nice quality watercolour paper. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Great start!

I'm so pleased to see so many new people commenting and sharing.


----------



## mcjstudio (Dec 8, 2017)

Hey!


It looks like great start! Interesting subjects and nice color. 

Keep going!


----------

